# Hot or Not?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

how do you guys feel about HID's, do they really work, and if i dont get a ballast retrofitted, then what?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no ballest= no HID. you cant even plug the xenon bulbs in without the ballest!
no retro fit= no projector= worthless HID. 
the projector aims the light without it the light would be very scatterd and it would not be worth the money you spent. not to mention everyone will hate you with the fire of 1000 suns. liuspeed can help you out alot more than i can but those are the baisics.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

hid's are teh hawtness. they are worth the fire of 1000 suns 

i love how they "blink" when you turn them on


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> no ballest= no HID. you cant even plug the xenon bulbs in without the ballest!
> no retro fit= no projector= worthless HID.
> the projector aims the light without it the light would be very scatterd and it would not be worth the money you spent. not to mention everyone will hate you with the fire of 1000 suns. liuspeed can help you out alot more than i can but those are the baisics.


not entirely true, as my HID kit provides much improved lighting than any halogen. it almost compares to my brother's acura HIDs (no projectors).

as long as you get the right bulb (anything above 8000k is not beneficial) and aim them low you're fine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> not entirely true, as my HID kit provides much improved lighting than any halogen. it almost compares to my brother's acura HIDs (no projectors).
> 
> as long as you get the right bulb (anything above 8000k is not beneficial) and aim them low you're fine.


yes jlee is correct it is not necessarily true.. it is recommended though for a nice cut off and such to use projectors and stuff but for those that dont care about glare and proper set up the aftermarket kits will work but wont be as focused as the projectors would. there are also standard reflectors that come on acura TL and stuff also on the stock maxima and G35 that have D2R hid reflectors that have a specail pattern in the reflector to imitate the cut off though not as sharp of a cut off or as colorful as the proejectors.

and jlee is also partially correct anything above 6000 K is not beneficial.. it just a waste of your money and nothing but looks that is all..

the reason you see the blue look of the stock ones are not cuz of the bulb but cuz of the projectors. call standard HID systems come with 4100-4300 Phillips or OSRAM D2S or D2R bulbs from factory.

the OSRAM bulbs are more of a white reddish purple color while the Phillips are the more white/blue look with the projectors


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

me and my sister both got HIDs in our cars but her lights are stock so they have a nice beam pattern and cut off. (she has a 03 accord coupe). but i have the halos in my 200sx and the beam pattern kind of sucks but, the switch from just plain old piaas to HIDs made it worth it to me!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i guess its true that HID is still better, but you are *completly* blinding other drivers  i get mad at the turds with those blue bulbs, thankfully i havnt come accross someone with HID in stock reflectors yet..................... :thumbup:


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea i guess its true that HID is still better, but you are *completly* blinding other drivers  i get mad at the turds with those blue bulbs, thankfully i havnt come accross someone with HID in stock reflectors yet..................... :thumbup:


haha oh wow. i guess you neva been to boston, MA. last night alone must've seen what, 6-8 civics with 6000-8000k kits blindin' the shit outta me. they just toss a hid kit in their stock reflectors. the worse is the 2003 toyota camry here, its blue and got 6000k looks like on it. that blinds the bajesus outta me to the point i gotta close my dam eyes.

if you going to do HID at least get projectors so you'll have a cut-off so you wont blind the sh*t outta people.

my hid kit came in yesterday 12000K. it is so beautiful and omg it is so f*ckin' bright. i used to have 100w arctic purple bulbs in there. my freakin' fog lights out bright those. my fogs are h3 hyper yellow 70w, ordered arctic purple 100w to replace them to match my new HID.

i retrofitted some projectors inside. it looks really nice. all you see is a little ball of light that you can look at n wont blind you. imma get a throw-away camera so i can take pics of my car during day n night with fogs n HID on it.

ya'll may say 12k is a waste but i say its not. like 5x brighter than halogen. you gotta see it for urself.

oh n it turns heads like woah. everyone and i mean everyone in street turned their heads as i went pass. hell a freakin' civic "tried" racin' me, he got dusted, dam those civics who they think they are.

back to topic. if you going to get HID please please please get projectors!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soccrstar said:


> haha oh wow. i guess you neva been to boston, MA. last night alone must've seen what, 6-8 civics with 6000-8000k kits blindin' the shit outta me. they just toss a hid kit in their stock reflectors. the worse is the 2003 toyota camry here, its blue and got 6000k looks like on it. that blinds the bajesus outta me to the point i gotta close my dam eyes.
> 
> if you going to do HID at least get projectors so you'll have a cut-off so you wont blind the sh*t outta people.
> 
> ...


sure 12000 K is brighter than halogen.. anything HID is brighter in halogen.. it just that for daily driving your eyes can get fatigue and it also wont catch as much stuff as it would with 4300 or 4100 K systems. trust me ive done the research and seen the test results and all the fun stuff... 2 year studying this and reading and researching and also seen the test before i done my retrofit..


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

hehe what daily drivin'? not like you drive durin' day with them... as of now i hardly drive at night if ever. and if i do i only drive what 1-2hours to get home. my eyes wont get fatigue as i got arctic purple bulbs in both my moms car and mine before the HID and it too has that purple tint to it.

maby someone who drives all night may not get 12k kit not gon argue that. 6000k kit seems 2 be brighter on road than the 4300k kits or is it just me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soccrstar said:


> hehe what daily drivin'? not like you drive durin' day with them... as of now i hardly drive at night if ever. and if i do i only drive what 1-2hours to get home. my eyes wont get fatigue as i got arctic purple bulbs in both my moms car and mine before the HID and it too has that purple tint to it.
> 
> maby someone who drives all night may not get 12k kit not gon argue that. 6000k kit seems 2 be brighter on road than the 4300k kits or is it just me


it all about the lumens man.. 12000 k is less lumens ( light output ) as the 4300 K and the 6000 K less lumens ( light output) as the 6000..

it MAY seem brighter but really it just the color that make it seem brighter to the human eye.

im not here to argue with you about changing your shit im just telling you the facts. It is your car im here just to tell you about the facts and research ive done and hopefully someone someday will listen. :thumbup: 

do a search on www.hidplanet.com/forum youll see what i mean. :thumbup:


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

liuspeed, i know about the lumens. i bought the 12k kit mainly for show. if i really wanted to light up the road i would've bought a 4300-6000k kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soccrstar said:


> liuspeed, i know about the lumens. i bought the 12k kit mainly for show. if i really wanted to light up the road i would've bought a 4300-6000k kit


glas you understood my point.. and if you woulda said you bought it mainly for show then this woulda been alot shorter convo. :thumbup:


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea i guess its true that HID is still better, but you are *completly* blinding other drivers  i get mad at the turds with those blue bulbs, thankfully i havnt come accross someone with HID in stock reflectors yet..................... :thumbup:


naw, we tested that already, my friends drive in front of me all the time (some of them have stock height cars and some lowered) and all of them said my lights were fine......they are bright but i had them adjusted to not blind everybody. when my sister first got hers i drove in front of her and they blinded the shit outta me but as soon as we took them back to the shop and they re adjusted them, they were fine. not any more blinding than a bmw or IS. so for everybody considering hid's keep in mind.....MAKE SURE THEY ARE ADJUSTED BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE SHOP!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmm, i didnt think it was a matter of simply "aiming" the housing........

you had a shop instal it!? i thought it was mosly just a plug and play instal.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hmm, i didnt think it was a matter of simply "aiming" the housing........
> 
> you had a shop instal it!? i thought it was mosly just a plug and play instal.


it is plug and play, but with all the bad luck i had with my halos i didnt want to mess them up so i just let they shop we ordered them from install them for me. 

as for the aim thing, maybe for some cars it isnt, i guess we just got lucky! haha. because in my sister's case, it made a WORLD of difference!!! mine werent as bad as hers but i was just mad because one was aimed higher than the other so i had to have them readjust it....since then it has been fine.

the reason i had to get HIDs in the first place was (for show of course...haha) and because the piaa's i had melted halos! i have had three sets of halos on my 200....but this set is my final one! the HIDs are doing fine....nothings melted and i am happy!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

may be thats the reason that your lights arnt as blining! ok, see if you had the normal stly senra/200 lights the beam pattern is much more broad and it would be blinding.....maybe we found a loup hole to the hole projector thig (id still get them though) 

liu, pro HID set ups are things inter changable? like could you buy a set of ballests and bulbs then buy the projectors that would fit your application the best? i guess my question is, sometime you come accross those hella cheap bulb and ballest kits on ebay if you bought one of those kits and then just bought projectors off of a junked car some where, would that work?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> may be thats the reason that your lights arnt as blining! ok, see if you had the normal stly senra/200 lights the beam pattern is much more broad and it would be blinding.....maybe we found a loup hole to the hole projector thig (id still get them though)
> 
> liu, pro HID set ups are things inter changable? like could you buy a set of ballests and bulbs then buy the projectors that would fit your application the best? i guess my question is, sometime you come accross those hella cheap bulb and ballest kits on ebay if you bought one of those kits and then just bought projectors off of a junked car some where, would that work?


that just saying buying some halogen projectors made for h1 or h3 or whatever and fitting them in and buying a aftermarket hid kit and slapping it in.. same cost less effective why not do it correctly the first place..

unless you dont want to do hid systems but want to kinda improve the glare and lighting an halogen bulb application projector would work just fine.

and yes the bulbs and the ballast are interchangeable with any HID applicable projectors.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no, not halogen projectors, HID. but instead od buy the ballest+bulb off of ebay sometimes you can find the kits even cheaper, then just find any projector you want.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

H.I.Ds are hot, i won't even do retrofit on mine, i want mine to spred allover the place lol . 
When it comes to ebay HIDs look for good brands such as HID kits with Hella ballasts i got a pair for my dad's CTS and they work like a charm


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> H.I.Ds are hot, i won't even do retrofit on mine, i want mine to spred allover the place lol .
> When it comes to ebay HIDs look for good brands such as HID kits with Hella ballasts i got a pair for my dad's CTS and they work like a charm



You'll notice that most ebay kits aren't what they usually are. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well if it says Hella on the ballasts ..then the ballasts are good, donno about bulbs. 
I got the hids from a guy that i know, it was $420 (for hella 8000k HIDs) ..so you can see the difference in price


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hella ballast and phillips bulbs are my only recommendations.

and pete you can buy any bulbs or ballast just as long as they are D2S since you are using the ballast. but no quality is better than OEM equipment.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i got my mcculloch ballasts and bulbs from hidplace.com if you're looking for some, there is a pic of mine in the 5300k gallery named "nissan altima" lol


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*What about these?*











EURO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT 
Notes: one set (left and right included), BLACK HOUSING CLEAR PROJECTOR
Part Number: NS9598PHL1
OEM Number: 
List Price: 246.58
Sale Price: $147.95


http://www.carpartswholesale.com/cp...mv_more_ip=1&mv_nextpage=index&pf=sql&mv_arg=


source of picture and info.

=========================================================
EURO CLEAR CORNERS 
Notes: one set (left and right included)
Part Number: NS9599CCL
OEM Number: 
List Price: 59.92
Sale Price: $35.95


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DijitaL said:


> EURO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT
> Notes: one set (left and right included), BLACK HOUSING CLEAR PROJECTOR
> Part Number: NS9598PHL1
> OEM Number:
> ...


wow that list price for those corners are pretty high..even the sale price on those are outrageous.. those corners prob are worth like 20 bux on ebay and the halos are about 150 shipped on ebay as well


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

also remember that those so called Halo Projectors..are not projectors. Keep that in mind. ( when i used to have em i got them off of ebay for $115 shipped)


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah i got those same corners for $26 shipped and i'm planning on getting the headlights for around 100. But i am kinda getting swayed by the whole bad reviews i've heard about them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont be scared of buying it if you want to use the housings to do the retrofit. only if you using halogens those arent the way to go.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes but I'm sure someone can come up with a mock Hella Ballast sticker with no problem.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yes but I'm sure someone can come up with a mock Hella Ballast sticker with no problem.


hahaha
:thumbdwn:


----------

